# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Programa para trabalhar video

## Carlos Basaloco

Viva,

Alguem me sabe dizer qual o programa mais indicado para fazer video montagem? Já agora que seja facil de trabalhar e de preferência gratuito!

abraço

----------


## Filipe Simões

Tens o Windows Movie Maker , que é do mais simples para fazer filmes.

DOWNLOAD

----------

